# Back on track



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the support, Izzy slept through, clean and dry without a murmer all night in her crate


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

She just needed a little reminder of the rules


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Good girl Izzy! xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

What a good girl


----------

